# Post offices?



## STN (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and want to know how to post mail! I haven't seen any post offices around!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

STN said:


> Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and want to know how to post mail! I haven't seen any post offices around!


This has been discussed recently so do a search on the forum and you should find out where they are located. alternatively send things through your company or use a courier service such as 

Aramex
DHL
FedEx

Alternatively if it's just documents scan them to PDF and email them home to be printed off and sent via your country's internal mail system. Probably cheaper than any other method for docs, as long as you still know someone back home that is.

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The national postal service is called Empost.

Main site: :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

List of offices: :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE


The system mainly works, but can be very slow. It is not unknown for items to go missing so don't use the ordinary service for valuable items. Use the registered mail service instead. Oh & it isn't quick.


-


----------

